# Ohio Veterans BBQ Cook Off



## majorlee69 (Jul 11, 2017)

We had a great time last weekend at the Kettering OH BBQ Cook off. We got our very first call with a 10th place in Pork. It was very encouraging for our team Triple Lee "Q" especially considering it was only our 3rd competition. We will continue to work hard and improve. Here are some pics of our boxes but keep in mind the pics were taken as the garnish was going in so the boxes really are not complete. I'm a big boy so please feel free to give me your opinions either good or bad I welcome both criticism and advice.













Brisket Kettering.jpg



__ majorlee69
__ Jul 11, 2017


















Chicken Kettering.jpg



__ majorlee69
__ Jul 11, 2017


















Pork Kettering.jpg



__ majorlee69
__ Jul 11, 2017


















Ribs Kettering.jpg



__ majorlee69
__ Jul 11, 2017


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 12, 2017)

Congrats on the call.  Too bad you don't have pics with the full garnish.  How were,your appearance scores?


----------

